# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  مستقیم شدن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی

## emprator227

1-سلام دوستان با مستقیم شدن تاثیر سوابق کسانی که معدل دیپلم شون زیر 10 باشه میتونن امید داشته باشند؟
2-تاثیر مستقیم یعنی چی؟
3-یعنی معدلت کم باشه رتبه رو خراب میکنه؟
کلا یک توضیحی بدید.
لطفا به جای دیگه ارجاع ندید.

----------


## Alfredo

> 1-سلام دوستان با مستقیم شدن تاثیر سوابق کسانی که معدل دیپلم شون زیر 10 باشه میتونن امید داشته باشند؟
> 2-تاثیر مستقیم یعنی چی؟
> 3-یعنی معدلت کم باشه رتبه رو خراب میکنه؟
> کلا یک توضیحی بدید.
> لطفا به جای دیگه ارجاع ندید.


سلام
اولا شما چطوری تونستین با معدل زیر 10 وارد پیش بشین و کنکور بدین؟
تاثیر مستقیم تو کنکور 93 اجرا نمیشه و 25 درصد تاثیر مثبت داره کنکور 93 نه مستقسم.تاثیر مستقیم یعنی اینکه چه ترازتو بیاره پایین چه ببره بالا تاثیر میزاره.ولی تاثیر مثبت فقط دز صورتی که ترازتو بهتر کنه تاثیر می زاره.

----------


## emprator227

> سلام
> اولا شما چطوری تونستین با معدل زیر 10 وارد پیش بشین و کنکور بدین؟
> تاثیر مستقیم تو کنکور 93 اجرا نمیشه و 25 درصد تاثیر مثبت داره کنکور 93 نه مستقسم.تاثیر مستقیم یعنی اینکه چه ترازتو بیاره پایین چه ببره بالا تاثیر میزاره.ولی تاثیر مثبت فقط دز صورتی که ترازتو بهتر کنه تاثیر می زاره.


من معدل دروس که نهایی بود رو گفتم وگر نه معدل کلم 14.42 شده.
دیروز توی اخبار گفت تغییر کنکور92 با 93 مستقیم شدن تاثیر سوابق هست

----------


## Alfredo

> من معدل دروس که نهایی بود رو گفتم وگر نه معدل کلم 14.42 شده.
> دیروز توی اخبار گفت تغییر کنکور92 با 93 مستقیم شدن تاثیر سوابق هست


مطمئنین ؟ تا اونجایی که من می دونم قانون تاثیر سوابق رو رئیس سنجش گفته بود که همون تاثیر + هستش و 94 تاثیر مستقیم میاد.شاید منظور اخبار این بوده که خیلی از کد رشته های تاثیر مستقیم میزاره که همینطور هم هست برای غیر روزانه و شبانه.در هر صورت باید تا آذر صبر کرد که ببینیم تو دفترچه چی می نویسه.ولی تو مجلس تو زمان تصویب قانون پذیرش دانشجو تو همین مرداد اعلام کرده بودن که پذیرش کنکور 93 با تاثیر + 25٪ سوابق تحصیلی انجام میگیره.حالا نمی دونم اخبار فازش چیه

----------


## Alfredo

این تاثیر مستقیم هست مثل اینکه در سال 93
پس از بررسي بخش ديگري از لايحه سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو، يکي از ضوابطي که تعيين شد تاثير 25 درصدي سابقه تحصيلي در کنکور سال 93 بود که اين ميزان تاثير مستقيم در پذيرش خواهد داشت.

----------


## Jean.Reno

> این تاثیر مستقیم هست مثل اینکه در سال 93
> پس از بررسي بخش ديگري از لايحه سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو، يکي از ضوابطي که تعيين شد تاثير 25 درصدي سابقه تحصيلي در کنکور سال 93 بود که اين ميزان تاثير مستقيم در پذيرش خواهد داشت.


منبعتون کجاست ؟

----------


## Alfredo

> منبعتون کجاست ؟


راستش من تحقیقی کردم تونستم این گفته ی رئيس کميته آموزش عالي رو ( رضا صابری ) رو تو اکثر سایت های خبری و کنکوری (‌گاج و قلام چی و ... ) پیدا کنم که منعکس شده بود.ولی..ولی..این خبر ماله اردیبهشت 92 هستش یعنی 2 ماه قبل از تصویب قانون سنجش دانشجو تو مجلس.یادم نیست کجا ولی یه جایی خونده بودم که گفته بود تاثیر سوابق 25٪‌مثبت هستش نه مستقیم.که اونم تو سایت های خبری بود..ولی پیداش نکردم.نمی دونم حالا بعد این حرف ایشون که مستقیم هست تو مرداد مجلس یا کاگروه 7 نفرهی پذیرش دانشجو نحوه تاثیر رو تعقییر داده یا نه.ولی این صحبته رئيس کميته آموزش عالي مال اردیبهشت 92 هستش

----------


## Jean.Reno

این مصاحبه مال خود مرداده ... شب اعلام نتایج کنکور ...

اعلام شانس قبولي گروه هاي مختلف کنکور ( قلم چی )




> معاون وزير علوم درباره طرح سنجش پذيرش دانشجو که در مجلس مطرح است، گفت: آنچه در محلس تصويب شده اين است که در سال 93 سوابق تحصيلي 25 درصد تاثير مثبت داشته باشد.

----------


## Alfredo

> این مصاحبه مال خود مرداده ... شب اعلام نتایج کنکور ...
> 
> اعلام شانس قبولي گروه هاي مختلف کنکور ( قلم چی )



آخ بگو..منم همینو می گفتم..میگم یه جایی خوندم

----------


## esmalmessi

رضاصابری درتاریخ2/2/1392گفته که تأثیرمستقیمه.
تاثير 25 درصدي سوابق تحصيلي در کنکور 93 نهايي شد ( قلم چی )
اما9مردادآخرخبرابراهیم خدایی گفته که تأثیرمثبته.
اعلام شانس قبولي گروه هاي مختلف کنکور ( قلم چی )

----------


## adel

رئیس  سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور با اشاره به برگزاری نخستین جلسه شورای سنجش و  پذیرش دانشجو از اتخاذ چهار تصمیم مهم در این حوزه خبر داد و گفت: آنچه که  مشخص است این است که دانشگاه آزاد آزمون جداگانه ای برگزار نمی کند.
                         	دکتر ابراهیم خدایی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر افزود: در این جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو 4 تصمیم برای آزمون سراسری اتخاذ شد. 
  	وی افزود: پیش  نویس آیین نامه اجرایی تهیه شد که این پیش نویس به هیات وزیران ارسال می  شود. دلیل ارائه آن به هیات وزیران این است که موضوع در قانون آمده است. 
  	رئیس سازمان سنجش اظهار داشت: تصمیم دیگر نیز درباره تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بود که تاثیر 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور 93 قطعی خواهد بود. 
  	وی درباره رشته های دارای پذیرش با سوابق تحصیلی خاطرنشان کرد: 70 درصد رشته ها با سوابق تحصیلی پذیرش خواهند شد که این امر در دانشگاه آزاد بیش از 93 درصد رشته ها خواهد بود. 
  	رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در خصوص دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی گفت: شورا  برگزاری متعدد آزمون ها را پذیرفت اما با توجه به اینکه در قانون سنجش و  پذیرش مسئولیت سنجش با سازمان سنجش است اگر قرار باشد آزمون سراسری بیش از  این یکبار در سال برگزار شود باید مسئولیت اجرای آن با سازمان سنجش باشد و  با توجه به تصریح قانون کارگروهی در این زمینه تصمیم می گیرد.
  	وی افزود: این کارگروه درباره امکان  برگزاری یک یا چند کنکور در سال بررسی هایی را انجام و نتیجه آن را به شورا  ارائه می دهد و در نهایت شورا در این باره تصمیم قطعی می گیرد.
  	خدایی اظهار داشت: آنچه مشخص است این است که دانشگاه آزاد آزمون جداگانه ای برگزار نمی کند. 

منبع : خبرگزاری مهر :: Mehr News Agency - دانشگاه آزاد کنکور جداگانه برگزار نمی‌کند/ میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 93 قطعی شد



*لعنت بر مسئولین بی فکر*

----------


## sh.zz

صبح پا میشی میبینی قانون عوض  شده اینجا ایران است

----------


## Martin Scorsese

تـــــــــــــــف بهت روزگار!!!!

واحد مرکزی خبر | IRIB News

افتضاحِ افتضاح
اون موقع که ما میرفتیم دبیرستان دقدقه مون این بود که تو راه مدرسه تا خونه چاقو نخوریم!!!
راهنمایی و دبستان هم معلما عقده هاشونو با کابل و شلنگ خالی میکردن رومون
معلم شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی یکی بود برامون 
انتظار دارین الان رفیقای من چی بشن؟
تو مدرسه چی یاد بگیرن؟
معدلشون بالا بشه؟
همشون مثل خودم آس و پاس شدن!
اونایی هم که میخوان برگردن راه رو میبندن

عیب نداره - نافمون رو با نابرابری و ظلم بریدن
کل بچه های پاییین شهر عادت کردن به اینچیزا

ولی نمیریم کنار و به هدفمون میرسیم تا محاسبات بهم بخوره!

----------


## hossein_R

*اینقدر حرص نخورین شما کار خودتونو انجام بدین! کسی کنکور میده باید برا هر چیزی آماده بشه! 
در مورد تاثیر هنوز مشخص نیست باید صبر کرد فعلا! 
همینکه جدیدا تو حرفاشون نمیگن مستقیم یعنی یه خبرایی هست.
*

----------


## sh.zz

کنکور که برا رشته های تاپ همیشه هست مطمین باش این قانونم فردا عوض میکنن.هم معدل که حساب شه بد نیس خوبه

----------


## House M.D

کجاش گفته که تاثیر مستقیمه ؟

----------


## Martin Scorsese

تیتر به این بزرگی

واحد مرکزی خبر | IRIB News

----------


## sh.zz

راس میگه گفته تاثیر داره نگفته که مستقیمه

----------


## House M.D

توی اون متن بالایی رو میگم که توش نگفته بود مسقیمه ولی الان یه نگاه به لینکی که گذاشتی کردم ... آره دیگه بدبخت شدیم رفت ...

----------


## sh.zz

اکونیوز:رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور درباره کنکور سراسری سال ۹۳، گفت: کنکور سراسری سال ۹۳ بدون تغییر در ضوابط و محتوا همانند کنکور سال ۹۲ برگزار خواهد شد و تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در قبولی داوطلبان ۲۵ درصد خواهد بود. 
اینم لابد بابای من نوشته دیگه اره؟

----------


## bahar@

> تیتر به این بزرگی
> 
> واحد مرکزی خبر | IRIB News


منظور از سال بعد پذیرش دانشجو در سال 94 هست ، کنکور سال 93 همانند سال های قبل برگزار میشه

----------


## House M.D

> اکونیوز:رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور درباره کنکور سراسری سال ۹۳، گفت: کنکور سراسری سال ۹۳ بدون تغییر در ضوابط و محتوا همانند کنکور سال ۹۲ برگزار خواهد شد و تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در قبولی داوطلبان ۲۵ درصد خواهد بود.  اینم لابد بابای من نوشته دیگه اره؟


  اصولا کار مسئولای ما به جای حل مشکلات فقط شده ایجاد بحران ... یه ذره هم فکر ندارن و خودشون هم نمیدونن چی میگن یه جا مصاحبه میکنن میگن کنکور 93 بدون هیچ تغییری مثل 92 برگذار میشه ... یه روز هم میگن تاثیر مستقیمه

----------


## House M.D

> منظور از سال بعد پذیرش دانشجو در سال 94 هست ، کنکور سال 93 همانند سال های قبل برگزار میشه


  مشکل اینه که کنکور 93 هم سال دیگس ... حالا منظورش کنکور 93 بوده یا کنکور بعد خدا میدونه

----------


## hossein_R

*​آقا جو الکی ندین اصلا نگفته مستقیمه  

یه کم خبر رو با دقت بخونین بد نیست!! گفته  از سال آینده!!*

----------


## bahar@

> مشکل اینه که کنکور 93 هم سال دیگس ... حالا منظورش کنکور 93 بوده یا کنکور بعد خدا میدونه


ببیند منظورش سال 94 است 

وقتی گفته میشه سال بعد یعنی سال تحصیلی 93-94 و امسال سال تحصیلی 92-93 هست

----------


## House M.D

> ببیند منظورش سال 94 است   وقتی گفته میشه سال بعد یعنی سال تحصیلی 93-94 و امسال سال تحصیلی 92-93 هست


 خدا کنه همینی که تو میگی باشه ... ولی روی حرف اینا نمیشه حساب کرد یهو دیدی منظورش کنکور 93 بود

----------


## bahar@

> خدا کنه همینی که تو میگی باشه ... ولی روی حرف اینا نمیشه حساب کرد یهو دیدی منظورش کنکور 93 بود


کنکور سال آینده طبق روال سال های قبل برگزار میشه 

 بعد نگرانی شما چیه ؟

----------


## soker

الان من که 94 کنکور میدم میشه بگین چه مدلیه؟! :Y (454):

----------


## Martin Scorsese

وقتی میگه سالای قبل مثبت بوده ولی دیگه اینطور نیست معنیش همین میشه دیگه
سال بعد هم با توجه به این جملش به احتمال زیاد 93 هست

----------


## hossein_R

> وقتی میگه سالای قبل مثبت بوده ولی دیگه اینطور نیست معنیش همین میشه دیگه
> سال بعد هم با توجه به این جملش به احتمال زیاد 93 هست


*از دست تو امیر!!* :Yahoo (62):  

*امسال=سال تحصیلی 92-93   
**سال آینده=سال تحصیلی 93-94     
**
حالا اگه شما الان سومی و سال 94 کنکور داری تاثیرت مستقیمه    
*

*​والسلام! 

حالا تا صبح بشینین بحث کنین!
*

----------


## khatereh 2

چ خبره. بی خواب شدید از تاثیر سوابق....  :Y (647):

----------


## adel

نه دوستان !!
من از شبکه 3 دیدم که حسینی بای گزارش تهیه کرده بود. اما نتونستم خبر این معدل رو پیدا کنم.
تو گزارش کاملا منظورش 93 بود.
آخه تو همین جلسه برای کنکور دانشگاه آزاد هم بوده که جدا بشه یا نه. کاملا بحث برا کنکور 93 هست.

----------


## Martin Scorsese

آره برای 93 هست
ولی انگیزه ی من یکی رو دو برابر کردن

----------


## khatereh 2

نگران نباشید.

----------


## hossein_R

*گزارش مال کنکور همین امسال بود ولی هیچ بشری نگفت تو این گزارش که تاثیر مستقیم!!  

حالا یه عده از دوستان برداشت شخصی خودشونو مینویسن بقیه رو هم نگران میکنن  
ولی 16 آذر که دفترچه اومد اونجا میبینن که اشتباه کردن یه عده رو هم به اشتباه کشوندن
*

----------


## adel

> *گزارش مال کنکور همین امسال بود ولی هیچ بشری نگفت تو این گزارش که تاثیر مستقیم!!  
> 
> حالا یه عده از دوستان برداشت شخصی خودشونو مینویسن بقیه رو هم نگران میکنن  
> ولی 16 آذر که دفترچه اومد اونجا میبینن که اشتباه کردن یه عده رو هم به اشتباه کشوندن
> *


دوست عزیز من قصدم ناراحت کردن نبود. صد برابر بیشتر خودم ناراحتم
امشب گزارشی که پخش کرد طرف گفت امسال مستقیمه. و حسینی بای پرسید ازش که این مستقیم چه فرقی با مثبت داره ...
 خدا کنه من اشتباه کنم. ولی این خبری که نوشته دیگه صد در صد اینطوریه.
اینجا هم استاد امیری نوشته که خبر درسته !
ساحل علم - جزئیات جلسه شورای پذیرش دانشجو /بازهم بلاتکلیفی داوطلبان کنکور دانشگاه آزادسال93/تاثیر مستقیم سوابق

----------


## hossein_R

> دوست عزیز من قصدم ناراحت کردن نبود. صد برابر بیشتر خودم ناراحتم
> امشب گزارشی که پخش کرد طرف گفت امسال مستقیمه. و حسینی بای پرسید ازش که این مستقیم چه فرقی با مثبت داره ...
>  خدا کنه من اشتباه کنم. ولی این خبری که نوشته دیگه صد در صد اینطوریه.
> اینجا هم استاد امیری نوشته که خبر درسته !
> ساحل علم - جزئیات جلسه شورای پذیرش دانشجو /بازهم بلاتکلیفی داوطلبان کنکور دانشگاه آزادسال93/تاثیر مستقیم سوابق


*آره عادل جان میدونم منظورتو  
ولی تو همین گزارشی که شما گذاشتی  کجاش گفته تاثیر امسال مستقیمه؟ 

**تاثیر مستقیم شد! ولی برا سال آینده! حالا اینا همرو اومده تو یه گزارش صدا سیما و خبرگزاریا گفتن  
**امسال منظورش سال تحصیلی هست! نه سال شمسی!!  سال شمسی یکی میره بالا میشه 93!  
ولی سال تحصیلی همونه!   
پس در اینصورت عید که میشه بچه ها باید یه پایه تحصیلی برن بالاتر!*

----------


## Amir James

عايا نبايد فرقي بين كسي كه سال سوم خودشو هشت در كرده و كلي خونده... كسي كه من ميدونم عزيزترين شخص زندگيش، جي افش رو بخاطر درساش از دست داد و از تفريحاتش زد...كسي كه شبا تا صب امتحان بيدار ميموند و نصف شب تو نور مانيتور سوالاي سالاي قبل رو بررسي ميكرد... جي افش ميگف داري آغوش كتاباتو با من عوض ميكني.... عوض كرد.... معدلش خيلي خوب شد.... واقعن نامردي نيس بين اين بنده خدا و كسي كه هيچ سختي نكشيده يا اصن هوش و استعداد نداره فرق نباشه؟ عين عدله كه فرق باشه با تاثير مستقيم.... ياد خيلي چيزا افتادم.... لعنت بر من...

----------


## venoos

اینم نامردیه کسی واسه استرس داشتن زیاد نتونه امتحاناشو خوب بده بعد تاثیر بدن
همه میخوان موفق شن

----------


## hossein_R

> عايا نبايد فرقي بين كسي كه سال سوم خودشو هشت در كرده و كلي خونده... كسي كه من ميدونم عزيزترين شخص زندگيش، جي افش رو بخاطر درساش از دست داد و از تفريحاتش زد...كسي كه شبا تا صب امتحان بيدار ميموند و نصف شب تو نور مانيتور سوالاي سالاي قبل رو بررسي ميكرد... جي افش ميگف داري آغوش كتاباتو با من عوض ميكني.... عوض كرد.... معدلش خيلي خوب شد.... واقعن نامردي نيس بين اين بنده خدا و كسي كه هيچ سختي نكشيده يا اصن هوش و استعداد نداره فرق نباشه؟ عين عدله كه فرق باشه با تاثير مستقيم.... ياد خيلي چيزا افتادم.... لعنت بر من...


*یعنی تمام کسایی که نتونستن معدل خوبی بیارن حتما بی استعداد هستن و هیچ سختی نکشیدن؟؟ 
**امیر جان شما از زندگی بقیه خبر داری؟؟ 
**اگه شما کسی رو میشناسی که جی افش!! رو از دست داده! من کسی رو میشناسم که پدر و مادر خودش رو در عرض 6ماه تو سال سوم از دست داد و نهاییشم خراب کرد خدایی نکرده خدایی نکرده شما اگه جای اون بودی بازم این حرفارو میزدی؟؟  
ولی یکی مثل من حقشه! سال سوم تنبلی کردم! تاوانشم باید بدم! ولی جمع نبندیم! 
هیچوقت از دست دادن جی اف و بی اف رو با از دست دادن عزیزان واقعی مقایسه نکنیم اون دوستی ها رو(حتی اگه عشق باشه) بایدم به خاطر درس ترک کنیم!! 
در ضمن شما با این حرفت هیچ راه برگشتی برا کسایی که میخان متحول بشم نمیزاری.حرف شما عین اینه که کسی که سوم خراب کرد دیگه کارش تمومه و هیچ فرصت جبرانی نداره! در صورتی که کسی که تا 2ماه مونده به کنکورم خراب میکنه فرصت جبران داره! 



*

----------


## strider

ای کاش خدا هم به جای سنجش مستمر، کنکور برگزار میکرد!
اینجوری همه پیرمردها و پیرزن هایی که دو سال آخر زندگیشون یاد خدا و پیغمبر می اُفتن میرفتن بهشت... اصلا هم مهم نبود تو جوونی چی کار کردند، دم مرگ با تلاش پیگیر و مستمر جبران میکردند.
داستان سوابق تحصیلی هم همچین چیزیه!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Amir James

من حرفم اينه كه چه به خاطر هوش، چه سخت كوشي، چه غلبه بر استرس، چه و چه و چه و حتي تقلب اگر كسي نتيجه گرفته، خب يعني يه چيزي برتر داشته! خب وقتي غلبه بر استرس داشته، اين يه مزيته! حتي تقلب كرده يعني اينكه دل و جرئتش رو داشته! خب اين اشخاصن كه سهم بيشتري دارن در ساخت كشور! بابا من نميگم كه بقيه نميتونن! بقيه هم اگه ادعايي دارن با كنكور ثابت كنن! بابا كنكورو خوب دادن اونم جبران ميكنه! خب هميشه استثنا هست! اما نبايد ٩٠ درصد رو فداي ١٠ كرد! ٩٠ درصد منو توييم كه نخونديم و همينطور كسايي كه خوندن، فقط بخاطر حس درونيمون و حوصله و....! خب داداش من بايد بين ما و اوني كه درس خونده فرق باشه. جمع ميبندم و ميگم ما واسه اينه كه اكثر بچه ها ناراحتن از اين خبر!

----------


## mohamadbaha

اخا یکی منو روشن کنه من که چهارم ریاضی هستم و میخوام تجربی امتحان بدم زیست هارو از 75 درصد برام حساب میکنن یا 100 درد لطفا با اطلاع پاسخ دهید.....! :Y (518):

----------


## ali_s9412

شما 100%

ولی واقعا این نهایی ها کاملا غیر استاندارن هم برگزاریش هم تصحیش مثلا تو حوزمون کسایی که نورچشمی بودن بعضی مراقبا به اونا میرسوندن.من که تو سالن بودم از شانس بدم  :Yahoo (1):  ولی اونایی که تو کلاسا بودن واقعا استفاده کاملو می بردن،مراقب تو کلاسا زیا نمیموند و ...دیگه تصحیحش هم که خود سنجش ایراد گرفته بود که یک برگه 4 تا نمره میده
کلا برا ما که یا سالم امتحان دادیم یا حالا کم کار کردیم کاملا به ضررمون میشه اگه مستقیم کنن
تاثیر مثبت برا همه خوبه هم برا کسی که نهایی بالا داده کنکور پایین هم بالعکس
یه بی عدالتی بزرگ دیگه که میشه اینه که فرصته اینکه نمراتمونو جبران کنیم نمیدن واقعا بی عدالتیه

----------


## Masood11

اینا تصویباتشون روزانه ست!!! امروز یه چیزه فردا یه چیز دیگه!!
هنوز تا 15 آذر 7 8 روزی وقت هست که عوض شه!!! فقط دعا کنیم که عوض شه!!

----------


## mohamadj07

> شما 100%
> 
> ولی واقعا این نهایی ها کاملا غیر استاندارن هم برگزاریش هم تصحیش مثلا تو حوزمون کسایی که نورچشمی بودن بعضی مراقبا به اونا میرسوندن.من که تو سالن بودم از شانس بدم  ولی اونایی که تو کلاسا بودن واقعا استفاده کاملو می بردن،مراقب تو کلاسا زیا نمیموند و ...دیگه تصحیحش هم که خود سنجش ایراد گرفته بود که یک برگه 4 تا نمره میده
> کلا برا ما که یا سالم امتحان دادیم یا حالا کم کار کردیم کاملا به ضررمون میشه اگه مستقیم کنن
> تاثیر مثبت برا همه خوبه هم برا کسی که نهایی بالا داده کنکور پایین هم بالعکس
> یه بی عدالتی بزرگ دیگه که میشه اینه که فرصته اینکه نمراتمونو جبران کنیم نمیدن واقعا بی عدالتیه


حالا از شما خوبه!!!!
اینجا معلم هر درس سر امتحان میومد سوال ها رو روی تخته مینوشت و حل میکرد. ما هم که اینقدر شانس داریم حوزمون رو عوض کردن!!! فک کنم اگه قرار باشه از آسمون سنگ بیاد ، مال ما کنکوری هاست

----------


## nazanin74

> اینا تصویباتشون روزانه ست!!! امروز یه چیزه فردا یه چیز دیگه!!
> هنوز تا 15 آذر 7 8 روزی وقت هست که عوض شه!!! فقط دعا کنیم که عوض شه!!


15اذرقراره چی شه؟

----------


## Masood11

> 15اذرقراره چی شه؟


ثبت نام کنکور و اینا دیگه!

----------


## nazanin74

ثبتنام کنکور ؟ببخشید من درجریان نیسم دااااداااااااشی میشه بیشترتوضیح بدید

----------


## Masood11

> ثبتنام کنکور ؟ببخشید من درجریان نیسم دااااداااااااشی میشه بیشترتوضیح بدید


اول که تایید سوابق تحصیلیه که یه کد پیگیره بهت میده! آدرس سایتشم اینه!
http://dipcode.medu.ir/
بعد 15 آذر که اومد باید بریم واسه ثبت نام کنکور و گرفتن دفترچه و اینا!
من تا حالا کنکور ندادم بیشتر از این نمی دونم!!! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## nazanin74

اهاااااااااااامرسی

----------


## Shadow

يعني من كه تراز كانونم بالاي 7000 هست به خاطر اينكه دو سال پيش بيمار بودم و نتونستم سر امتحانات خوب درس بخونم بايد بعد كنكور برم پرستاري بخونم ولي كسي كه ميانگينش به 6000 هم نميرسه بايد بره داروسازي ؟؟؟ كسي ميتونه ظلم رو تعريف كنه؟؟ ميشه از اينا شكايت كرد؟

----------


## Shadow

> تـــــــــــــــف بهت روزگار!!!!
> 
> واحد مرکزی خبر | IRIB News
> 
> افتضاحِ افتضاح
> اون موقع که ما میرفتیم دبیرستان دقدقه مون این بود که تو راه مدرسه تا خونه چاقو نخوریم!!!
> راهنمایی و دبستان هم معلما عقده هاشونو با کابل و شلنگ خالی میکردن رومون
> معلم شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی یکی بود برامون 
> انتظار دارین الان رفیقای من چی بشن؟
> ...


ماهم دقيقا همچين شرايطي داشتيم  :Yahoo (2):  مدرسمون هم دبيرستان بود هم هنرستان با زناي شوهردار ميشتيم سركلاس. اصلا امتحان نهايي ها هم استاندارد برگزار نميشد به هيچ وجه. كاش يه راهي باشه آدم بتونه قانوني با اينا برخورد كنه. ما توي پرورشي خونده بوديم كميسيون اصل 90 مجلس به اين چيزا رسيدگي ميكنه درسته ؟

----------


## nazanin74

نه بابا دل خجسته ای داری خواهرا کجا رسیدگی میکنن
مملکته ماست دیه

----------


## Shadow

خب كار ديگه اي نميتونيم بكنيم كه آخه بايد بشينيم و نگاه كنيم كه همينطوري بيان رتبمون رو يه 1000 تا افزايش بدن؟

----------


## Alikonkuri

مشكل شما اينه كه فكر مي كنيد اينده رو سازمان سنجش تعيين مي كنه !!
در حالي اينده فقط و فقط دست خداست .
اين قدر فكر الكي نكنيد ، تقديرتون از قبل نوشته شده ....
چه با تاثير مستقيم ، چه مثبت !

----------


## mohamadbaha

> شما 100%


علی جان یعنی این 100 درصد فقط برای سال 93 هست یا 94 هم درصد دروس زیست بازم از 100 درصد حساب میشه و کلا ربطی به تاثیر مستقیم و مثبت نداره.

----------


## Mehran93071

:Y (734): 
سراسری و آزاد رو یکی نکنید لطفا
میگم الان پس مستقیم شد ؟  :Y (690):  و کنکور سراسری و آزاد هم یکی شد؟ :Y (475):

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

مستقیم شد سراسری و ازاد هم یکی شد........
ببینم مثلا از معدل چند به بالا پزشکی رو میتونه بیاره البته اگه رتبه اش 4 رقمی باشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اصلا میشه؟

----------


## bahar@

گزارشی که دیشب پخش شده و بعضی کاربرها ندیدیم 

طبق مصوبه های دیروز، برای کنکور سال 93 ، تاثیر 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور سال 93 مستقیم شده

http://media.iribnews.ir/Vod/video/2...70938_0010.flv

----------


## M0b_1

> عزیز من؛
> این که تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی قراره زیاد بشه و در نهایت جای کنکور رو بگیره از سال 86 اعلام کردند، نه 7 ماه پیش
> اون موقع که دیپلمت رو میگرفتی باید فکر این جاش رو میکردی
> کسی ممکنه روز کنکور، تو راه تصادف کنه و بره بیمارستان و اصلا نتونه کنکور بده، باید براش چی کار کنند؟ کنکور مجدد برگزار کنند که عدالت در حقش اجرا بشه؟
> شما خودتو زدی به اون راه... منطق حرف هات ایراد داره و اینو به 76 میلیون نفر جمعیت کشور نسبت میدی (اونم چه نسبتی!)


اینطوری کسی که تصادف کرده  :Yahoo (21):  با تاثیر مثبت هم کارش راه میفته , ولی چرا باید تاثیرش مستقیم بشه؟؟؟
من خودم شاهد بودم کسایی توی امتحانات نهایی توسط مراقبین تقلب بهشون رسونده میشد. و از اون بدتر دیدم طرف پارتیش رئیس حوزه تصحیح اوراق بوده.

----------


## Amiir

لطفا مودب باش آقای* محترم*.



تاپیک بسته/.

----------

